# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  How To Get Into World of Warcraft's Hidden Zone

## challengemodegold.com

Around the northern shores of the Eastern Kingdoms lies a zone we can see on Azeroth’s map, but compared to all the other zones, it’s unmarked, not part of the game and accessible only through tricky ways.

This tiny area’s purpose is unknown, but it has been speculated over the years that it was supposed to be the lush forest region of Quel’thalas, a vanilla zone that later made it into the game as the starting zone for the Blood Elves in The Burning Crusade expansion.

And since the original idea of Quel’thalas, or whatever the purpose of this zone was, got abandoned, an unfinished chunk of land remained there that players couldn’t reach.

But obviously that won’t stop everyone, and HeelvsBabyface’s video proves that even without private servers or anything dodgy, anyone can go there after a series of tricky moves.

The way to reach this area is through Eastern Plaguelands’ Stratholme dungeon, but I don’t want to spoil the method. The video teases everything perfectly. And the zone’s just like how one can imagine an unfinished WoW zone: It’s full of invisible walls, placeholders and missing textures. But fishing works!

----------


## gaith.moughrabi

Can we get a video link please  :Big Grin:

----------


## gtiii

> Can we get a video link please

----------


## advanta

You might want to read the exploration forum on this site, there are threads showing how to explore that area from years ago. I think I first got to the quel'thalas area in cata, I just jumped off the scarlet monastery and swam around.

I'm subbed to Heels and I think he gets a raw deal from his critics, but his exploration stuff is almost always third or fourth hand information.

----------


## Dovah

> You might want to read the exploration forum on this site, there are threads showing how to explore that area from years ago. I think I first got to the quel'thalas area in cata, I just jumped off the scarlet monastery and swam around.
> 
> I'm subbed to Heels and I think he gets a raw deal from his critics, but his exploration stuff is almost always third or fourth hand information.


This. 
Heels made it out to be like he found some amazing new exploration when all he did was copy someone elses method (One of the more difficult ones, btw) and post it claiming it was his own.

----------


## advanta

> This. 
> Heels made it out to be like he found some amazing new exploration when all he did was copy someone elses method (One of the more difficult ones, btw) and post it claiming it was his own.


To be fair to Heels it is really impossible to be a shit-hot explorer and full-time youtuber.

Would have been nice if he credited his sources though. The explorer community would really have benefitted from him giving a link or a shout-out.

EDIT: I was way too generous when I wrote the above. Now he's stolen one of WizardTrokair's explorations almost frame-for-frame (escape from Gilneas) without acknowledging it. This is just plagiarism.

----------


## Hazzbazzy

You have no idea how much this F***s me off.

----------


## jevinsam

This post is really very helpful for me to know about the hidden zone in world of warcrafts. I always wanted to know the this but, unfortunately i never had a clear instruction about it. Now, i am very clear about the hidden zone through this post.

----------

